
Ask HN: My HN karma is -2 - boredmgr
What should I infer from this Karma value?
======
verdverm
Nothing probably, your very first comment (2018) was downvoted. You have not
made many contributions through comment or suit to make up for it. Hopefully
you are one step closer to positive now!

~~~
boredmgr
Thank you @verdver.

------
rolph
there are a number of possibles... quality/perceived quality brigade bots
grumpy users 3 year old account with low post count possibly botted.

these are just possibles but it sometimes takes time and trial to develop a
rapport with the HN

~~~
boredmgr
Thank you @rolph

